# Eye of Round ...Bargain Hunter Delight



## weedeater (Feb 23, 2019)

Had this Eye of Round in the freezer weighing in at just under 6 pounds.  Trimmed him up a little and cut him in half to make him a little easier to deal with when it comes to sealing him up.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2019)

Whats your plans with it?


----------



## weedeater (Feb 23, 2019)

Here he is all sealed up with seasonings, onion soup mix, and butter.







Here he is going in the Sous Vide @133 degrees for 21 to 24 hours.  We will be back tomorrow to see how she turns out.  Plan on eating a few thick slices for supper tomorrow and will thin slice the rest on the slicer for sandwiches down the road. You will note in the pic that she is almost up to desired temp on the Anova.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 23, 2019)

My money is on SV since he took it out of the freezer,cut it and is sealing it back up.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 23, 2019)

My money is on SV too after seeing him place the bags in a cooler with a SV unit attached to it. I grabbed a similar eye today for some jerky.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 23, 2019)

Hah! Funnyman.He posted the pics as I was typing.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Feb 23, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Hah! Funnyman.He posted the pics as I was typing.


That's what I figured, just funnin' with ya.


----------



## weedeater (Feb 24, 2019)

The real clue to what I was planning 
D
 drunkenmeatfist
 and 

 motocrash
 would be that I posted it in the Sous Vide section!  Smile!  It is still cruising along @ 133 going on 15 hours. 

Weed eater


----------



## weedeater (Feb 24, 2019)

Well the 21 hours is up and the meat is out.  Had two kids show up and three grandchildren and they ate the better part of the first half just nibbling and taking it slice at a time as I was slicing. They weren’t interested in staying for supper, just interested in snacking it til gone.

Here one half out and on the cutting board!






Here are the first couple of slices just before the vultures started to descend.  Definitely fork tender and oh so good!







This is about when I started to loose control of the situation.  I could not keep up with the eaters in my crew.  I fell farther and farther behind slicing to try to get ahead. 








This is where we ended up when they said Dad we have got to go.  Not compaining!  Don’t you love it when people like what you cook!







Now the house is quite.  The kids are gone. The grand youngins are gone.  Now SWMBO and I will cut into the other half of the “Eye of Round” that I had planned to be sliced up thin for Sammies in order to have some for supper.  Oh well!  I’ll just have to cook another one soon.  Think on this next one I’ll smoke it to about 130 and then Sous Vide him for an additional 18 to 21 hours.

Thanks for looking!

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Mar 9, 2019)

Had another small “Eye of Round” in the freezer and since the last one ended up devoured before I could get any thin slices for Sammie’s I Sous Vided this one.  

Here’s a pic of it all sliced up and ready to get packed up.  







Her it is all ready to head to the freezer to save for another day.






Have a nice day!  Thanks for looking.

Weedeater


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 10, 2019)

WE, Nice job on the eye!. It looks very good, I am waiting for the next sale to SV some ! like


----------



## weedeater (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Crazymoon and thanks for the Like!

Weedeater


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't believe I've ever had eye of round before.  You're giving me some ideas...


----------



## weedeater (Mar 10, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I don't believe I've ever had eye of round before.  You're giving me some ideas...


It is a very lean piece of meat like all of its cousins with “round” in their name.  They can be very tough, hence the Sous Vide treatment. Makes great sandwich meat when thin sliced and it’s cheap and often on sale around here.  

Weedeater


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2019)

Looks Great, Weed!!!
I knew right away what you were doing, because it all looks very familiar to me.
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 10, 2019)

weedeater said:


> It is a very lean piece of meat like all of its cousins with “round” in their name.  They can be very tough, hence the Sous Vide treatment. Makes great sandwich meat when thin sliced and it’s cheap and often on sale around here.
> 
> Weedeater



Thank you for the info.  I'll keep a watch out for them in my neck of woods.


----------



## weedeater (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks Bear and thanks for the Like!

Weedeater


----------



## motocrash (Mar 10, 2019)

Please pass the rolls and horseradish


----------

